# Closet Cultivator, by Ed Rosenthal !!



## hazewarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

I found this link to a book I read years ago. It showed me the ropes with indoor growing. It is in PDF Format and is free?

It is called: *CLOSET CULTIVATOR, BY ED ROSENTHAL.*

Has anyone else read this? I love reading book on growing!!

_haze..._


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 18, 2007)

I own this book also and have read it many times. I also have the cannabis grow bible by greg green, and marijuana botany by robert connell clarke and marijuana horticulture the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible by jorge cervantes. I love reading to like you couldnt tell,eh. I enjoy reading them over n over again and every tiime I do I learn something new that I missed the last time. Good choice in reading material tho, ED ROSENTHAL is very well educated in the art of growing.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 18, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> I found this link to a book I read years ago. It showed me the ropes with indoor growing. It is in PDF Format and is free?
> 
> It is called: *CLOSET CULTIVATOR, BY ED ROSENTHAL.*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link, Haze.  Looks interesting, indeed!


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 18, 2007)

Awsome link. Thanks


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 18, 2007)

> I own this book also and have read it many times. I also have the cannabis grow bible by greg green, and marijuana botany by robert connell clarke and marijuana horticulture the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible by jorge cervantes. I love reading to like you couldnt tell,eh. I enjoy reading them over n over again and every tiime I do I learn something new that I missed the last time. Good choice in reading material tho, ED ROSENTHAL is very well educated in the art of growing.


 

I always wanted to get in to MJ botany. I've read a few other books as well but this one was the first one I ever read. I agree Ed Rosenthal knows his stuff. His name and Dr. Todd I remember from back in the day. 

Did anyone know..... when Dr. Todd was arrested in Beverly Hills for growing in his mansion, Woody Haralson put up his bail!!! Feel free to correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 18, 2007)

alsome link man never read any mj books B4 and i am also doing a closet grow so this will be good for me


----------



## FruityBud (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for this.


----------



## bkguy (Sep 19, 2007)

Great Link Thanks!


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 23, 2007)

> Did anyone know..... when Dr. Todd was arrested in Beverly Hills for growing in his mansion, Woody Haralson put up his bail!!! Feel free to correct me if I&#8217;m wrong.


 
I fond this link with Todd McCormick and Woody Harleson. Quite interesting if you ask me. 

*How to Grow
Medical Marijuana
by Todd McCormick*



> *
> Todd McCormick
> may spend
> the rest of his life in prison
> ...





> Bail was set at an outrageous $500,000. (Murder
> suspects are released on $50,000 bonds all the
> time). Todd&#8217;s friend, Woody Harrelson, rode to
> the rescue just like a movie hero and put up the
> money to bail Todd out. Way to go, Woody.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Haze......

Sat down and read that whole x-script of that episode.  Was funny.  Woody Harrelson is great.  Love that guy - he's one of us.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, me too. I started to read it and couldn't stop. I think I'm going to post it in the medical section as well. I liked the letter from G. Washington at the end.



> _
> I thank you as well for the Seeds as for the Pamphlets
> which you had the goodness to send me. The artificial
> preparation of Hemp, from Silesia, is really a curiosity;
> ...


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Sep 23, 2007)

indeed a nice find ty jsut what i need for quick reference


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks haze, nice find.


----------

